# SICKEST CAR OR TRUCK MODIFICATIONS



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

JUST TO START IT OFF BROTHER CHINO WITH THREE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR TITLES PICTURED WITH SOME SICK MODS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 18 2007, 09:19 PM~8586053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good mod but i did it first just didnt make out to a show


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im partial to my 2059 chevy frontend :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks good when done right


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2007, 07:19 PM~8585509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight is it a minivan ,minitruck whatever thats badd :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 18 2007, 09:19 PM~8586053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that rollin malo did r,o get it back :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 19 2007, 06:32 PM~8591056
> *thats tight is it a minivan ,minitruck whatever thats badd  :thumbsup:
> *


1990 chevy astro van


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 18 2007, 10:28 PM~8586102
> *im partial to my 2059 chevy frontend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2007, 06:43 PM~8591140
> *1990 chevy astro van
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 18 2007, 10:28 PM~8586102
> *im partial to my 2059 chevy frontend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


slick..


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2007, 07:19 PM~8585509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS SICK!!!! I WANNA SEE IT IN PERSON.


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 18 2007, 09:28 PM~8586102
> *im partial to my 2059 chevy frontend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 18 2007, 09:28 PM~8586102
> *im partial to my 2059 chevy frontend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

so far these are all ROLLERZ ONLY rides


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

AND ANOTHER ROLLERZ ONLY RIDE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Marios jetta











Derricks nissan











And I don't know this guy, but he sure is doing the damn thing


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 18 2007, 09:28 PM~8586102
> *im partial to my 2059 chevy frontend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shit can you post more pic from different angles, very nice job


----------



## SIX8 IMPALA (Jul 6, 2007)

do you have any more pics of the build up, like to see them, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Aug 20 2007, 08:06 AM~8594817
> *THIS LOOKS SICK!!!! I WANNA SEE IT IN PERSON.
> *


damn, i remember when my car was in ricardos gettin work while this van was there, it has come a LONG way since then..... looks good homie....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

IF YALL HAVENT SEEN OLDSMOLADE, YALL AINT SEEN SHIT. 1971 OLDSMOBILE DELTA 88 CONVERTIBLE WITH A 2005 CADILLAC ESCALADE FRONT CLIP. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2007, 10:40 AM~8623810
> *IF YALL HAVENT SEEN OLDSMOLADE, YALL AINT SEEN SHIT. 1971 OLDSMOBILE DELTA 88 CONVERTIBLE WITH A 2005 CADILLAC ESCALADE FRONT CLIP.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Aug 21 2007, 09:27 PM~8611693
> *Marios jetta
> 
> 
> ...


yup..

one bad max is way up there also.. and the corvete..forgot the guy who owned it , the black dude.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 23 2007, 02:22 PM~8625176
> *yup..
> 
> one bad max is way up there also.. and the corvete..forgot the guy who owned it , the black dude.
> *


the corvette was something with envy, buily by derrick jhagroo, i think built with envy maybe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2007, 09:40 AM~8623810
> *IF YALL HAVENT SEEN OLDSMOLADE, YALL AINT SEEN SHIT. 1971 OLDSMOBILE DELTA 88 CONVERTIBLE WITH A 2005 CADILLAC ESCALADE FRONT CLIP.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


theres a ol skool eldorado here in houston being built, or was.. it had a cts front and rear clip.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2007, 02:00 PM~8625585
> *theres a ol skool eldorado here in houston being built, or was.. it had a cts front and rear clip.
> *


dude still ait outta jail so dont see it being finished....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 23 2007, 12:22 PM~8625176
> *yup.
> 
> one bad max is way up there also.. and the corvete..forgot the guy who owned it , the black dude.
> *



That was James Perry, from my old city in Michigan. J.P as we call him.


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 23 2007, 12:31 PM~8625261
> *the corvette was something with envy, buily by derrick jhagroo, i think built with envy maybe
> *




All wrapped up was the name of the vette. Wrapped with envy is the name of Derricks truck. I'll tell you what. It may be old, but Albert's old touch of wine 2, and Marios suicide revenge 2 had some hellafied mods also. for there time at least.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2007, 09:48 AM~8623872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where you get this pic at?????????????//// where you from?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Dont forget the two door cadillacs convertables. These are radical cars that can be driven on the streets.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 23 2007, 11:43 AM~8623833
> *:0
> *


IMMA BREAK'EM OFF PROPER WITH THAT OLDSMOLADE . . . . IT'S STILL IN PROGRESS AND THE 30'Z ARE MARINATING. . . . . . . 




























TOP DOWN IN THAT OLDSMOLADE, SIPPIN' ON SOME LEMONADE. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2007, 11:40 AM~8623810
> *IF YALL HAVENT SEEN OLDSMOLADE, YALL AINT SEEN SHIT. 1971 OLDSMOBILE DELTA 88 CONVERTIBLE WITH A 2005 CADILLAC ESCALADE FRONT CLIP.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


theres and eldorado like that here in houston it has an escalde front end and an 2006 cadillac cts rear end done buy sungod customs but the car was never finished homie when to jail i think........









this was an old pic but the last time i saw it it had the rear of it done also


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 10:37 PM~8629164
> *theres and eldorado like that here in houston it has an escalde front end and an 2006 cadillac cts rear end done buy sungod customs but the car was never finished homie when to jail i think........
> 
> 
> ...


What is that the Eldolade? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524+Aug 23 2007, 05:58 PM~8627552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha...

post yours up seen all that engraving on it in the last issue of LRM..

tyte


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2007, 11:40 AM~8623810
> *IF YALL HAVENT SEEN OLDSMOLADE, YALL AINT SEEN SHIT. 1971 OLDSMOBILE DELTA 88 CONVERTIBLE WITH A 2005 CADILLAC ESCALADE FRONT CLIP.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



Damn it, I like that mod...now why didn't I think of doing something stupid like that.....I was thinking about doing a crazy mod like that to a car I have but decided to leave it 'factorish'. :angry: lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TO ME THE "SICKEST" ARE ONES THAT GO UNNOTICED BY THE UNTRAINED EYE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 24 2007, 10:14 AM~8631480
> *Damn it, I like that mod...now why didn't I think of doing something stupid like that.....I was thinking about doing a crazy mod like that to a car I have but decided to leave it 'factorish'.  :angry:  lol
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 24 2007, 11:56 AM~8632070
> *TO ME THE "SICKEST" ARE ONES THAT GO UNNOTICED BY THE UNTRAINED EYE
> *


 :uh: Don't Lie, you know you wanna cop that 71 Oldsmolade.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 24 2007, 09:08 AM~8632137
> *:uh:  Don't Lie, you know you wanna cop that 71 Oldsmolade.
> *


i always thought a 64 front and 63 back would be cool















did i just say that out load :uh:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 23 2007, 10:10 PM~8628910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we cut the hood a little different and notice from the front my car looks like the real deal all the way , looks like they had to extend the grille to get it to fit the lights


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

This side hinged trunk is by far the best modification ever...better than anything else on here! :0 








Okay, maybe not the best...but i'm trying. :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 24 2007, 10:56 AM~8632070
> *TO ME THE "SICKEST" ARE ONES THAT GO UNNOTICED BY THE UNTRAINED EYE
> *


People hardly ever noticed my hood being modified.

I cut the top 2 inches off the fender and molded it to the hood.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 24 2007, 05:58 PM~8634550
> *People hardly ever noticed my hood being modified.
> 
> I cut the top 2 inches off the fender and molded it to the hood.
> ...


pretty slick looking :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 24 2007, 02:58 PM~8634550
> *People hardly ever noticed my hood being modified.
> 
> I cut the top 2 inches off the fender and molded it to the hood.
> ...


now thats tight, post a pic of it up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 24 2007, 05:16 PM~8634664
> *now thats tight, post a pic of it up
> *


Truck is in pieces.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

member the "Punshier" that rear hatch mod

and oh what about "Inferno" that bomb was bad too

Question anyone have any pics of g bodies with Mailbu or Elco front ends?


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

damn :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

http://i32.tinypic.com/3498l0z.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

DuezPaid said:


> People hardly ever noticed my hood being modified.
> 
> I cut the top 2 inches off the fender and molded it to the hood.


:thumbsup:


----------

